# Regarding cost of living in Dubai



## eeeprasanna (Dec 6, 2014)

Friends, 

I got job offer from Dubai for 10,000 AED per month from Free zone company .
Am a Bachelor. 
If I stay in a shared accommodation , how much I can save. 
Please advice .

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

How much are you going to spend ?

Subtract that from your salary and you have an answer.

It all depends upon things only you know - have you read the Stickies at the top of the Forum and used the Search facility ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

op2:



eeeprasanna said:


> worst answer


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

eeeprasanna said:


> worst answer


Well why don't YOU answer the question then?? In fact why don't you tell me how much I can also save if I am say earning say 30K AED pm?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

eeeprasanna said:


> worst answer


riro


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

This type of question pops up every now and then and it would be better if you searched the forums instead of being lazy.

Your saving entirely depends on your way of life. Where do you want to live? JLT, Marina, Discovery Gardens, International City, Diera, Sharjah, Ajman!? The possibilities are endless and each place would obviously cost different.

How are you planning on commuting to work? Taxi? Metro? How far are you planning on living? How much are you planning on eating out? Do you drink? Do you go out?

There's just so many variables that no one can answer that question for you.


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe it's time for us to derive a mathematical formula that takes into account all those variables.




uberkoen said:


> This type of question pops up every now and then and it would be better if you searched the forums instead of being lazy.
> 
> Your saving entirely depends on your way of life. Where do you want to live? JLT, Marina, Discovery Gardens, International City, Diera, Sharjah, Ajman!? The possibilities are endless and each place would obviously cost different.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

DubaiResident said:


> Maybe it's time for us to derive a mathematical formula that takes into account all those variables.


How about *s = x - y* where s = the amount you save, x is your monthly salary and y is how much you spend.

Seems fairly simple to me.


----------



## eeeprasanna (Dec 6, 2014)

Clear on what you are saying . 
Say for example , if I stay near media city , i do not drink alcohol, i do self cooking, travel through metro , share the accommodation , then how much it will cost for me.. 

please clarify


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

eeeprasanna said:


> Clear on what you are saying .
> Say for example , if I stay near media city , i do not drink alcohol, i do self cooking, travel through metro , share the accommodation , then how much it will cost for me..
> 
> please clarify



You come on for the first time and your first post is a vague question that belong to yahoo answers where lazy people like yourself belong. And when someone is trying to understand more about you and how you live so he can give you a proper answer you reply with negative attitude. 

You tell me how anyone can tell you how much you can save when there is people that live and save from 5k and people that barely save anything from 30k a month. You are lazy and want all the calculations including how much you eat fed to you. While we at it, should we look for a house and a flat mate for you, apply for a bank account for you, and maybe I should write up a diet plan for you too? 

Worst question.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

eeeprasanna said:


> Clear on what you are saying .
> Say for example , if I stay near media city , i do not drink alcohol, i do self cooking, travel through metro , share the accommodation , then how much it will cost for me..
> 
> please clarify


Bed space 4-600
Food 200
Metro 200

Total 800-1,000 a month.

next.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Bed space 4-600
> Food 200
> Metro 200
> 
> ...


No you mean

Bed Space: 1000
Food: 500
Metro: 400

:lol:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

londonmandan said:


> No you mean Bed Space: 1000 Food: 500 Metro: 400 :lol:


Mobile and Internet too. That can be around AED 200 to 500 per month.


----------



## Nig (Dec 7, 2014)

Try have a look through the forum you can try and roughly figure out what kind of expenses you will have by relating yourself to others in your situation...


----------

